# Does anyone feel...



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Like this DP/DR will inherently not last, so there is not much panic/anxiety over long-term mental prison sentence. I usually don't post these "does anyone ever.." topics but I noticed that for some reason, I usually feel like this will go away, like I won't have it forever.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Like this DP/DR will inherently not last, so there is not much panic/anxiety over long-term mental prison sentence. I usually don't post these "does anyone ever.." topics but I noticed that for some reason, I usually feel like this will go away, like I won't have it forever.


I guess it doesn't worry me. I am blessed with the ability not to worry about things that might be in the future







Also I think I will get better as time goes by


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

snow storm said:


> I guess it doesn't worry me. I am blessed with the ability not to worry about things that might be in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same, i know this wont last that long


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah. I'm pretty optimistic about recovery.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> *Like this DP/DR will inherently not last*, so there is not much panic/anxiety over long-term mental prison sentence. I usually don't post these "does anyone ever.." topics but I noticed that for some reason, I usually feel like this will go away, like I won't have it forever.


I used to have this gut feeling inside of me that made me believe that this wouldn't last forever, that somehow I WOULD beat this. Lately though, as my depression has risen, I have started to seriously doubt that and become more and more hopeless. I guess...I just don't believe in ME anymore. (Sorry, didn't mean to sound emo)


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Like this DP/DR will inherently not last, so there is not much panic/anxiety over long-term mental prison sentence. I usually don't post these "does anyone ever.." topics but I noticed that for some reason, I usually feel like this will go away, like I won't have it forever.


Usually think it will be _mostly_ better. The DR is much better then kind of stayed the same then over the last week there was more improvement. The DP is improving as well. Everything is soo slooowww. It is easy to get down about it. It hasn't been possible to just ignore the DR stuff.

It seems that when feeling 'this-is-it-now', then there is improvement. If getting exited about improvement, then it doesn't seem to happen. Sort of like 'the watched pot never boils'.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Sort of like 'the watched pot never boils'.


----------

